# River Pro Jet Boats WOW!



## Jim (Dec 24, 2012)

Just awesome!

I was looking up some youtube videos and I came across this one. Holy cow, look how shallow this boat can go. The Ferrari of jet boats for sure, I will own one one day! :beer:

[youtube]cyW3iBnweUU[/youtube]

https://www.riverpro-boats.com/home

When I make it out to Missouri, Someone needs to promise they will give me a ride on a River Pro boat.


----------



## Roost (Dec 24, 2012)

Pretty cool. Its very entertaining to watch RP's snake around through those gravel bottomed rivers.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow - That would double the size of the areas I could get to - think of all the fish I am missing out on


I heard that those boats are bullet proof as well - very little maintenance just go go go


----------



## River pro (Dec 26, 2012)

River pro I have had one for 4 years now and i use it in the lower Colorado river nice and built like a brick shit house fast and can run in wet sand


----------



## Jim (Dec 26, 2012)

River pro said:


> River pro I have had one for 4 years now and i use it in the lower Colorado river nice and built like a brick s**t house fast and can run in wet sand



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! Which model do you have?


----------



## WhiskeyBent (Dec 27, 2012)

Their handling is what leaves me speechless. They drive like they're on rails.


----------



## Darkside (Dec 27, 2012)

Jim,

Here is a video shot when I picked up my LoPro earlier this year. You can see how shallow the water is, and most impressive to me as a jetter for nearly 20 years is not how shallow it runs - but how effortless these RiverPro boats turn.

Check out the section from about 3:30-3:50 when the boat makes a down river 90 degree turn without sliding and aligns up with the chute. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-hqa6kYnNo

I remember going up river and thinking first that we were not going fast enough for how shallow the water was in places, then when we entering that turn up river 1:40-2:00 how we would make it down river without the current sliding the boat. 

My previous 5-6 jet boats during those first 18 years al slid a little more at times in tight turns than I would have cared for. I learned how to plan my turns early, with the RiverPro the abundance of speed and control is simply amazing.

With nearly 15 minutes of footage, it was tough to pick out the parts to make the up 5 minute video upload.


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2012)

Darkside,
I seen that video. Holy cow, that was awesome.


----------



## WhiskeyBent (Dec 28, 2012)

Darkside said:


> Jim,
> 
> Here is a video shot when I picked up my LoPro earlier this year. You can see how shallow the water is, and most impressive to me as a jetter for nearly 20 years is not how shallow it runs - but how effortless these RiverPro boats turn.
> 
> ...


Yep, this is the video I was thinking about when I made my handling comment, the maneuverability is amazing. If I didn't know better I would think it had a prop on it.


----------



## fishbum (Dec 28, 2012)

Darkside

With your experience with outboard jets how do you think a rp hull would do with a outboard?
Say a high pro with a big outboard?


----------



## Darkside (Dec 28, 2012)

fishbum said:


> Darkside
> 
> With your experience with outboard jets how do you think a rp hull would do with a outboard?
> Say a high pro with a big outboard?



I believe Kevin would be the best to ask. But I have taken deep and semi V Prop Boats and swapped prop and jet on the same craft so I could fish different waters back in the 90’s. Since that worked well with them, I would have no reason to believe a HiPro would be any different. 

There is the matter of welding shut the inboard intake and making sure the transom is modified to handle an outboard. Again a Kevin question, since the transom of a HiPro power plant is just inside not on the transom.

The next question is the delta pad. I can’t see how that would be anything but good news for a prop boat, but it is something I’ve never played with on any prop hull I have played with. Having a good many prop and jet hulls the last 25 years, nothing I have owned has performed like these boats do.


----------

